# Muttleys first groom!



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Very happy with muttleys first hair cut!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Muttley you look very grown up even upside down  lovely first hair do


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mutley looks fabulous...


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

The pictures the right way up when I upload I don't know what's happened?? &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very Handsome!!!
not sure why it flipped it, I tend to use photobucket


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I've even tried uploading it upside down and it stays upside down? Lol oh well


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Completely lost the pic now. Will try again later


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Was just going to say I couldn't see it, but glad you are happy!


----------

